# Crossbow Scope?



## Xman (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey im looking to buy a scope for my Horton Crossbow, any suggestions on a good one, but on a working mans budget?

thanks,

Xman


----------



## Yelladog (Feb 22, 2012)

I used the truglo on my wicked ridge and it worked really well and not very expensive. Plus you can get it at academy so it's easy to return if you have any issues.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks, i was there at lunch and pretty much made up my mine on that truglo 4x32 one. 

thanks,

Xman


----------

